# outlook bloqué en téléchargement des messages depuis la mise à jour



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,

J’ai eu une mise à jour de Outlook ce matin et depuis impossible d’accéder aux mail ou d’en envoyer... Par contre, je vois toujours ma liste de dossier.
Le message qui s’affiche est le suivant (en permanence) 




Avez-vous le même problème ? Comment le résoudre (faire un reset de l’application) ?

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Novembre 2019)

Bon, après quasi 30min cela refonctionne enfin


----------

